#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Απαλλαγή προκατάθεσης αμοιβής μηχανικού σύμφωνα με το νέο νόμο

## dn102

Γνωρίζει κάποιος συνάδελφος αν ισχύει η διαδικασία απαλλαγής προκατάθεσης αμοιβής μηχανικού σε περίπτωση ανέγερσης οικοδομής με το σύστημα της αντιπαροχής, απο εταιρία στη οποία συμμετέχει ο μελετητής μηχανικός;

ευχαριστώ εκ τών προτέρων

----------


## Kostas2002

Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## dn102

Ευχαριστώ kostas2002

----------

